
FastBit: An Efficient Compressed Bitmap Index Technology - rgrieselhuber
http://crd.lbl.gov/~kewu/fastbit/index.html
======
jacquesm
I wrote a little sparse bit matrix handler while toying around with a search
engine. This is pretty rough code but it did the job, enjoy and feel free to
cut it up and re-use or discard at will.

<http://ww.com/sparsematrix.zip>

the license is here:

<http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/COPYING>

